# Hello MT!



## K-man (Nov 24, 2014)

Well how about this? New, bright and shiny, yet to be tarnished.
Wow! I'm sure we'll soon fix that, 

Welcome to the new MT.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 24, 2014)

Wow just Wow


----------



## K-man (Nov 24, 2014)

Tez3 said:


> Wow just Wow


Beat you to the punch!


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 24, 2014)

You certainly did, I couldn't work out what the time it was due back on meant in English lol.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 24, 2014)

Yay, have you seen the little icons where you can rate the posts? Oh boy is this going to be fun!


----------



## Steve (Nov 24, 2014)

This has potential.  Now we have a chance to try and break it!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 24, 2014)

Sit ludos incipe

In other words......Let the games begin


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 24, 2014)

Very cool new look!!!


----------



## donald1 (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm sure there will be a learning curve, and I'm sure that there are those who will reflexively dislike the changes, but I think it's going to be a nice change.


----------



## Blindside (Nov 24, 2014)

I... I fear change....


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 24, 2014)

Blindside said:


> I... I fear change....



Change is enlightening for sure, opened my eyes to the way some behave.


----------



## Takai (Nov 24, 2014)

Blindside said:


> I... I fear change....



I no scare...but then again my wife tells me that I sometimes lack this thing called a personality.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 24, 2014)

Takai said:


> I no scare...but then again my wife tells me that I sometimes lack this thing called a personality.


 I've got a personality.  It's a wee bit warped. I blame the freeze-thaw cycle in NY this time of year.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 24, 2014)

Don't you mean freeze-freeze cycle?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 24, 2014)

*Mod Note:*
Some posts that were off topic have been removed for staff review.  Please stay on topic.
Thank you.


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 25, 2014)

Very nice conversion. One question if I may. Will there be a darker skin, or being left like it is?


----------



## jezr74 (Nov 25, 2014)

nice new look, I particularry like all the buttons for agree\disagree etc.


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 25, 2014)

jezr74 said:


> nice new look, I particularry like all the buttons for agree\disagree etc.



Yeah, really cool!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 25, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Very nice conversion. One question if I may. Will there be a darker skin, or being left like it is?


Right now, a lot is at 'factory default' but the look will be more "MT" soon.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 25, 2014)

The URL to go directly to the forum has changed, it use to be http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/forum.php
Now it is MartialTalk.Com - Friendly Martial Arts Forum Community, which use to go to the main page.

Just wanted to let people know


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 25, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> The URL to go directly to the forum has changed, it use to be http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/forum.php
> Now it is MartialTalk.Com - Friendly Martial Arts Forum Community, which use to go to the main page.
> 
> Just wanted to let people know



Yeah. Useful post fella


----------



## Takai (Nov 25, 2014)

I find that the "quote" function is a lot smoother now. Especially if I want to pull from more than one post.


----------



## Buka (Nov 26, 2014)

It took me until this morning to get back on here, because I'm old, slow and confused. Man, am I lost on here. 

To any new folks who I haven't said hi to yet....hi....I'm lost and haven't found your meet and greet post yet.


----------



## Cirdan (Nov 26, 2014)

I like the new look, about time to get rid of the old actually


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 26, 2014)

Buka said:


> It took me until this morning to get back on here, because I'm old, slow and confused. Man, am I lost on here.
> 
> To any new folks who I haven't said hi to yet....hi....I'm lost and haven't found your meet and greet post yet.



Once you get used to the menu feel, all becomes easier. Try clicking you're username and use the controls tab. Easier to search that way


----------



## Instructor (Nov 26, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> I'm sure there will be a learning curve, and I'm sure that there are those who will reflexively dislike the changes, but I think it's going to be a nice change.



I am one of those....  ugh change....  

However that being said, the site looks quite nice.  Well done.


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 26, 2014)

Instructor said:


> I am one of those....  ugh change....
> 
> However that being said, the site looks quite nice.  Well done.



Yeah its cool


----------

